# 2 Criteriums over 2 days in Humboldt County, 6/2 & 6/3



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

June 2 is in McKinleyville, June 3 is Arcata. Both are cool, small-town events. Come on out and enjoy Northern California's Coast and take in some grass-roots racing!

www.teambigfoot.net
(707)845-3095

OPIE'S BUICK-CHEVROLET MCKINLEYVILLE DOWNTOWN CRITERIUM
COURSE: It's a 0.67-mile. The start/finish line is on the side of Opie's Buick-Chevrolet on Heartwood Ave. From there the course goes right on Central Avenue, right again on Nursery Way and then back onto Heartwood. 

7:30am Race #1 Women's Race,20-Minutes+1lap (All women will start together, but we'll award placings in beginner, sport and expert categories). Winners gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

8:00am Race #2 Men Beginner 20-Minutes +1 lap. Winner gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

9:00am Race #3 Men Sport 20-Minutes +1 lap. Winner gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

10:00 Race #4 Men Expert/Pro 30-Minutes +1 lap.There's a cash purse of $400 for the 30-minute race, with the winner taking home $250, 2nd place gets $100 and there's $50 for 3rd.

ENTRY FEE: $20 

SIGN-UP: Registration will be on race day at the start / finish line on Heartwood Ave, next to Opie's. No license required.




ADVENTURE'S EDGE ARCATA DOWNTOWN CRITERIUM
NOTE: Pro racers serving suspensions for doping are NOT welcome.

START/FINISH/SIGN-UP: At the corner of G St. and 10th, adjacent to Adventure's Edge. 

SCHEDULE 
8:00am Race #1, Beginner Men 20-Minutes +1 lap
Winner gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

8:40 Race #2, Fat-Tire Crit, mountain bikes only 20-Minutes +1 lap
Winner gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

9:30 Race #3, Sport Men 30-Minutes +1 lap
Winner gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

10:20 Race #4 Women's Race,20-Minutes+1lap
Winners gets a pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 
(All women will start together, but we'll award placings in beginner, sport and expert categories)

11:15 Race #5, Expert/Pro Men 50-Minutes +1 lap
Winner gets a $300 gift certificate to ADVENTURE'S EDGE 
& A pair of Kenda Tires, Team Bigfoot medals to top 3 

RACE INFO: Each lap is 0.72 miles. Pavement condition is good with some rough spots on the H. St. descent. The course has one climb,a fast downhill, and 6 corners. Race distances are as listed, plus one lap. Dropped racers will be pulled. Last lap (bell lap) begins when the leader crosses the finish line at or after the designated race duration. Free lap rule applies for a mechanical, a flat or a crash. Extra wheels & bikes need to be placed at the start/finish line. RACE CATEGORIES: We have a very tight schedule (we gotta open the streets by 1PM) and can't offer the traditional categories. So, CATEGORY 1,2 & strong 3's & mountain bike experts enter the 50-minute. Average 3's or mountain bike sports enter the 30-minute, 4/5s and mountain bike beginners do the 20-minute. The Fat Tire Crit is for mountain bikes only (road tires recommended) & is open to all riders. 
DO NOT ENTER A RACE ABOVE YOUR ABILITY. ENTER THE 50-MINUTE ONLY IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED AT VERY HIGH SPEEDS IN A TIGHT PACK. 
YOU MAY ENTER ONLY 1 RACE (Fat Tire Crit excepted).

EATING & SLEEPING: Camping is available at KOA on Hwy 101 (707) 822-4243 & at Clam Beach, just N. of Hwy 299. Contact the Arcata Chamber of Commerce for lodging options (707)822-3619. We highly recommend these two restaurants, La Trattoria for great Italian food, Folie Douce for their own unique cuisine.


----------

